# Wie kann man Charaktere löschen ...



## Raistlin-TM (10. Juni 2006)

Es werden all meine Charaktere angezeigt in der Datenbank, obwohl ich nur einen mit dem Häkchen versehen habe.
Es werden auch weiterhin alle Charaktere (ohne Häkchen) aktualisiert !!!

Wie entferne ich die Charaktere bzw. die Anzeige dieser ?


----------



## Roran (10. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Es werden all meine Charaktere angezeigt in der Datenbank, obwohl ich nur einen mit dem Häkchen versehen habe.
> Es werden auch weiterhin alle Charaktere (ohne Häkchen) aktualisiert !!!
> 
> Wie entferne ich die Charaktere bzw. die Anzeige dieser ?


Wenn du 3 MONATE nicht in den Char drin warst, wird der von der DB gelöscht.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (10. Juni 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> Wenn du 3 MONATE nicht in den Char drin warst, wird der von der DB gelöscht.


lol ...
Ich darf 3 Monate den Charakter nicht aufrufen, damit die DB einen Charakter nicht mehr anzeigt, den ich nie angezeigt haben wollte?
Und dann geh ich wieder damit On und er wird wieder angezeigt oder was?


das kann doch wohl nich die Lösung sein ...
Wozu is denn dann die Auswahl gut, wenn er sich nicht daran hält ...


----------



## JokerGermany (10. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> lol ...
> Ich darf 3 Monate den Charakter nicht aufrufen, damit die DB einen Charakter nicht mehr anzeigt, den ich nie angezeigt haben wollte?
> Und dann geh ich wieder damit On und er wird wieder angezeigt oder was?
> das kann doch wohl nich die Lösung sein ...
> Wozu is denn dann die Auswahl gut, wenn er sich nicht daran hält ...



Sodan hat dich glaube ich falsch verstanden.

Hattest du vorher mal die Hacken drinne und hast sie jetzt erst rausgenommen?

Wenn ja, dann wird dein Char nicht mehr aktualisiert und ist in 3 Monaten aus der Liste verschwunden.
Er ist dann auch verschwunden, wenn du wieder mit ihm spielst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilu (10. Juni 2006)

Naja, also optimal find ich das aber auch nicht...

Wäre doch sicher kein Beinbruch, irgendwo nen "Löschen"-Button einzubauen, oder?
Man mag ja vielleicht nicht alle Charaktere drin haben.

Übrigens wurden bei mir auch ALLE Charaktere eingetragen, auch die ohne Häkchen.... Also hat man nicht wirklich eine Auswahlmöglichkeit. 
Das Häkchen bei den Charakternamen bestimmt nur, für wenn ZUSÄTZLICH noch Bank-/Inventarinhalt und Gold angezeig werden soll.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (10. Juni 2006)

lilu schrieb:


> Naja, also optimal find ich das aber auch nicht...
> 
> Wäre doch sicher kein Beinbruch, irgendwo nen "Löschen"-Button einzubauen, oder?
> Man mag ja vielleicht nicht alle Charaktere drin haben.
> ...


Genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein Löschen-Button und ne echte Auswahl-Möglichkeit für die Char's, die man angezeigt haben will ...


----------



## JokerGermany (11. Juni 2006)

lilu schrieb:


> Naja, also optimal find ich das aber auch nicht...
> 
> Wäre doch sicher kein Beinbruch, irgendwo nen "Löschen"-Button einzubauen, oder?
> Man mag ja vielleicht nicht alle Charaktere drin haben.
> ...



Das würde bedeuten, dass sich alle Registrieren müssen!
Da das löschen eines Chars nur bei 1% der Leute vorkommt (Warum soll man den bitte löschen wollen?) lohnt es sich nicht deswegen eine unbequemlichkeit in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (11. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Das würde bedeuten, dass sich alle Registrieren müssen!
> Da das löschen eines Chars nur bei 1% der Leute vorkommt (Warum soll man den bitte löschen wollen?) lohnt es sich nicht deswegen eine unbequemlichkeit in Kauf zu nehmen.


Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?
Wer kein Häkchen bei dem Char reinmacht, der bekommt den Char nicht dort online gestellt ...
Wenn ein Häkchen drin war und man es rausnimmt, wird das übertragen und der Char nicht mehr gelistet.

Warum sollte dafür ne extra Anmeldung nötig sein?


----------



## JokerGermany (11. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder?
> Wer kein Häkchen bei dem Char reinmacht, der bekommt den Char nicht dort online gestellt ...
> Wenn ein Häkchen drin war und man es rausnimmt, wird das übertragen und der Char nicht mehr gelistet.
> 
> Warum sollte dafür ne extra Anmeldung nötig sein?



Ich hab mich auf den löschen Button bezogen!

Das der Char einfach online gestellt wird ist garantiert net gewollt 
=> Bug


----------



## qramf (11. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Das der Char einfach online gestellt wird ist garantiert net gewollt
> => Bug


Ist garantiert so gewollt. Die Haekchen sind nur fuer die Bank-Chars. Alle anderen Chars werden automatisch angezeigt.

Ich frage mich, was so geheimnisvoll an Deinen Chars ist...


----------



## Raistlin-TM (11. Juni 2006)

qramf schrieb:


> Ist garantiert so gewollt. Die Haekchen sind nur fuer die Bank-Chars. Alle anderen Chars werden automatisch angezeigt.
> 
> Ich frage mich, was so geheimnisvoll an Deinen Chars ist...


BIG BROTHER is watching ... ?!

An den Chars ist gar nichts geheimnisvolles, es geht einfach ums Prinzip. Genauso wie das Leben der meisten Menschen keine "Geheimnisse" hat, aber trotzdem gibt es Regeln was Überwachung, Kontrolle usw. angeht. Ich will einfach bestimmen, was andere von mir erfahren und was nicht.


----------



## JokerGermany (11. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> BIG BROTHER is watching ... ?!
> 
> An den Chars ist gar nichts geheimnisvolles, es geht einfach ums Prinzip. Genauso wie das Leben der meisten Menschen keine "Geheimnisse" hat, aber trotzdem gibt es Regeln was Überwachung, Kontrolle usw. angeht. Ich will einfach bestimmen, was andere von mir erfahren und was nicht.



uiuiuiuiuiui, ein Geheimagenten Char.

Benutz einfach ne andere Software, ist ja schlimm, wenn man bei sowas Angst um den Datenschutz hat XD


----------



## Raistlin-TM (11. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> uiuiuiuiuiui, ein Geheimagenten Char.
> 
> Benutz einfach ne andere Software, ist ja schlimm, wenn man bei sowas Angst um den Datenschutz hat XD


Was für ein Schwachsinn ... du hast doch mit dem Geheimnis-Kram angefangen.

Ich will einen Char online stellen. Nicht zwei, nicht alle oder sonstwas, sondern nur einen und das geht nicht, weil so ne "billige" Auswahl nicht verfügbar ist. Die hätte ich ganz gern, was is daran so kompliziert?


----------



## JokerGermany (12. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn ... du hast doch mit dem Geheimnis-Kram angefangen.
> 
> Ich will einen Char online stellen. Nicht zwei, nicht alle oder sonstwas, sondern nur einen und das geht nicht, weil so ne "billige" Auswahl nicht verfügbar ist. Die hätte ich ganz gern, was is daran so kompliziert?




Dann mach es doch selber! OMG!
Was ist dagegen einzuwenden alle hochzladen?

Wenns dir nicht gefällt wie es jetzt ist, hol dir nen anderen Client -__-


----------



## GeProtector (12. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch selber! OMG!
> Was ist dagegen einzuwenden alle hochzladen?
> 
> Wenns dir nicht gefällt wie es jetzt ist, hol dir nen anderen Client -__-



Was ist dagegen einzuwenden nur einen bzw. bestimtme Chars hochladen zu wollen?


----------



## Raistlin-TM (12. Juni 2006)

GeProtector schrieb:


> Was ist dagegen einzuwenden nur einen bzw. bestimtme Chars hochladen zu wollen?


lohnt nich ... manche begreifen es einfach nicht ... :wink:


----------



## lilu (12. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Dann mach es doch selber! OMG!
> Was ist dagegen einzuwenden alle hochzladen?
> 
> Wenns dir nicht gefällt wie es jetzt ist, hol dir nen anderen Client -__-




Jo, mach ich - deswegen krieg ich meine Chars aber trotzdem nicht wieder aus der Datenbank raus. Und genau das sollte möglich sein, wenn ich mich gegen diesen Client entscheide.

Nebenbei steht das "warum" hier gar nicht zur Diskussion, es geht um die technischen (Un-)Möglichkeiten, nicht um persönliche Motivation, Sinn oder Unsinn eines derartigen Wunsches.

Warum jemand nur einen oder zwei Charaktere hochladen will und nicht alle, das überlass mal dem Betreffenden selbst und reg Dich hier nicht so künstlich auf.


----------



## JokerGermany (13. Juni 2006)

lilu schrieb:


> Jo, mach ich - deswegen krieg ich meine Chars aber trotzdem nicht wieder aus der Datenbank raus. Und genau das sollte möglich sein, wenn ich mich gegen diesen Client entscheide.
> 
> Nebenbei steht das "warum" hier gar nicht zur Diskussion, es geht um die technischen (Un-)Möglichkeiten, nicht um persönliche Motivation, Sinn oder Unsinn eines derartigen Wunsches.
> 
> Warum jemand nur einen oder zwei Charaktere hochladen will und nicht alle, das überlass mal dem Betreffenden selbst und reg Dich hier nicht so künstlich auf.



Hast du schonmal Programmiert?
Ok, dann weißt du sicherlich, dass es DOCH um Sinn/Unsinn einer/s Beschwerde/Vorschlags geht!


----------



## lilu (13. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Programmiert?
> Ok, dann weißt du sicherlich, dass es DOCH um Sinn/Unsinn einer/s Beschwerde/Vorschlags geht!



Ja, ich hab schon mal programmiert, stell Dir vor. 

Und ich versteh nicht wo das Problem ist: Wenn ich irgendwo was hinzufügen kann, dann will ich das auch löschen können, das ist doch nicht so schwer zu kapieren...
Wenn ich mich bei nem Newsletter mit meiner Email-Adresse anmelden kann, dann will ich mich im Bedarfsfall auch wieder abmelden können. Wenn ich nem Verein beitrete, dann will ich auch wieder austreten können und nicht noch monatelang in deren Mitgliederliste rumdümpeln. Wenn ich eine Datei auf meinen Rechner speichere, dann will ich die auch löschen können. Wenn ich addieren kann, dann will ich auch subtrahieren können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist doch eigentlich ein völlig logischer und nachvollziehbarer Wunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nebenbei: es ist natürlich programmiertechnisch viiiiieeeel zu viiiiieeel verlangt, eine Löschenoption zu integrieren, da müllen wir doch lieber die Datenbank mit wer weiß wievielen inaktiven, lowleveligen, uninteressanten und unwichtigen Charakteren pro Nutzer zu.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, egal, ich kann nix dran ändern, Du auch nicht, also lassen wir's gut sein, bringt ja doch nix. :smile: 
War im Prinzip nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag, ob der berücksichtigt wird, liegt in anderer Hand.


----------



## GeProtector (14. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> lohnt nich ... manche begreifen es einfach nicht ... :wink:



Süß - soll ich es anders formulieren damit auch du es verstehen kannst?


----------



## Raistlin-TM (14. Juni 2006)

GeProtector schrieb:


> Süß - soll ich es anders formulieren damit auch du es verstehen kannst?


hehe ...
Schau mal wen du da gequoted hast ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (14. Juni 2006)

der blasc client darf die zu euren chars dazugehörigen konten nicht erfahren, womit auch keine eindeutige beweisnahme darbringbar ist,
dass du wirklich der besitzer dieses chars bist,
somit könnte ich genausogut kommen und deine chars, ob gewollt oder nicht, löschen...
es ist einfach von blizzard vorgeschrieben dass die chars nicht in verbindung mit dem dazugehörigen konto gebracht werden dürfen
(deswegen kannst du auch keinen char mit deinem kontonamen erstellen)

desweiteren kannst du die 3monate "löschfrist" als eine art kündigungsfrist sehen,
welcher du mit inbetriebnahme des programms zugestimmt hast, man hätte sich auch vorher informieren können...
so wie ein provider noch 3monate nach kündigung weiter abzockt, stehen hier deine chars noch 3monate nach kündigung drinne,
also:

1. ist das löschen nicht machbar
2. sind die 3monate nun kein beinbruch


mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: der grund ist nicht egal, glaubst du ein gericht verhandelt nur weils ums prinzip geht?


----------



## Raistlin-TM (14. Juni 2006)

Rookie schrieb:


> der blasc client darf die zu euren chars dazugehörigen konten nicht erfahren, womit auch keine eindeutige beweisnahme darbringbar ist, dass du wirklich der besitzer dieses chars bist, somit könnte ich genausogut kommen und deine chars, ob gewollt oder nicht, löschen...
> es ist einfach von blizzard vorgeschrieben dass die chars nicht in verbindung mit dem dazugehörigen konto gebracht werden dürfen
> (deswegen kannst du auch keinen char mit deinem kontonamen erstellen)
> 
> ...


Alles ganz toll und völlig an der Sache vorbei ...
1. Mir eine Auswahl auf die hochzuladenden Char's zu ermöglichen steht in keinem Widerspruch zu deinem Text.
2. Es gab und gibt nie eine Sicherheit über die Richtigkeit der Char-Daten. Da die Info zwischengespeichert wird, kann ich theoretisch JEDE Info für jeden Char in der DB mit neuen Daten überschreiben und damit unbrauchbar machen, was einem Löschen gleichkommt ...
3. Es ist rechtlich und technisch ohne Hindernisse (oder Missachtung von Blizzards diesbezüglichen Vorgaben) möglich das Uploaden auf einzelne Char's zu begrenzen und eine Löschfunktion einzubauen ...

Alles andere ist einfach Unsinn ...
Danke


----------



## Roran (14. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Alles ganz toll und völlig an der Sache vorbei ...
> 1. Mir eine Auswahl auf die hochzuladenden Char's zu ermöglichen steht in keinem Widerspruch zu deinem Text.
> 2. Es gab und gibt nie eine Sicherheit über die Richtigkeit der Char-Daten. Da die Info zwischengespeichert wird, kann ich theoretisch JEDE Info für jeden Char in der DB mit neuen Daten überschreiben und damit unbrauchbar machen, was einem Löschen gleichkommt ...
> 3. Es ist rechtlich und technisch ohne Hindernisse (oder Missachtung von Blizzards diesbezüglichen Vorgaben) möglich das Uploaden auf einzelne Char's zu begrenzen und eine Löschfunktion einzubauen ...
> ...


zu 1.
Es steht aber in Wiederspruch dazu, das der Blasc Client KEINE ID hat, die einen Bezug auf Deinen Account zuläßt.
Was bedeuten würde, das die DB auch Daten an den Client ( den Du installiert hast ) schickt,
was ja nicht der Fall ist, da die Daten nur vom Client zur DB geschickt werden.
Was eine Überprüfung der Berechtigung der Löschung vorraus setzt, damit du Löschen kannst / darfst.

zu 2.
Was eh immer gemacht wird, damit man aktuelle Char Daten anzeigen kann ,wenn man zb. auf die Vistienkarte klickt.
Es werden also alte Daten durch neue Daten überschrieben, damit die Daten auf dem neuste Stand sind.

zu 3.
Sehe zu 1, dann weißte warum es derzeit nicht machbar ist.
Es sei, das Blasc Team bringt eine neue Client Version raus, die es ermöglicht, eine feste ID Dir zu zuweisen,
was der zeit nicht machbar ist.
Und das hat sogar der B3N ( wenn ich mich nicht irre ) mal erklärt hier im Forum.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (15. Juni 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> zu 1.
> Es steht aber in Wiederspruch dazu, das der Blasc Client KEINE ID hat, die einen Bezug auf Deinen Account zuläßt.
> Was bedeuten würde, das die DB auch Daten an den Client ( den Du installiert hast ) schickt,
> was ja nicht der Fall ist, da die Daten nur vom Client zur DB geschickt werden.
> Was eine Überprüfung der Berechtigung der Löschung vorraus setzt, damit du Löschen kannst / darfst.


letzter Versuch ...
Client bekommt Häkchen-Reihe für Char-Auswahl ...
User wählt Char mit Häkchen aus
Dann Datenübertragung nur von den Char's mit Häkchen und Info "Nicht-Anzeigen" von alle anderen Char's
Char's mit Info "Nicht-Anzeigen" werden nicht mehr angezeigt.

NIX Server sendet Daten, NIX Berechtigung-Prüfung ...

Begriffen? Keine Abfrage, keine Rücksprache 
... und das geht wirklich ...


----------



## JokerGermany (15. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> letzter Versuch ...
> Client bekommt Häkchen-Reihe für Char-Auswahl ...
> User wählt Char mit Häkchen aus
> Dann Datenübertragung nur von den Char's mit Häkchen und Info "Nicht-Anzeigen" von alle anderen Char's
> ...



LOL, ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, denn dein Char würden dann trotzdem 3 Monate in der Datenbank bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raistlin-TM (15. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> LOL, ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, denn dein Char würden dann trotzdem 3 Monate in der Datenbank bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn wir uns einig sein, dass dies so zu machen ist, dann is da ja noch was zu retten ...

Dann scheinst du nur noch den Start verpasst zu haben:
Der allgemeine Wunsch war selbst zu bestimmen welche Chars und welche Info angezeigt wird !!!
Da nicht alle alles wortwörtlich nehmen und ihnen ab und zu auch die Unterscheidungsmöglichkeiten fehlen, wollte man die nicht erwünschten löschen, nicht angezeigt bekommen oder verstecken oder wie auch immer sonst es nennen will, wenn man den Char nicht mehr sieht. Wenn er nicht angezeigt wird, dann ist das wie löschen, weil man ihn nicht mehr sehen kann und keiner von uns nachsehen kann was in der DB steht ...
Ob die DB dann wirklich von dem Datenmüll befreit wird ist egal ...


----------



## Rookie (15. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Alles ganz toll und völlig an der Sache vorbei ...
> 1. Mir eine Auswahl auf die hochzuladenden Char's zu ermöglichen steht in keinem Widerspruch zu deinem Text.
> 2. Es gab und gibt nie eine Sicherheit über die Richtigkeit der Char-Daten. Da die Info zwischengespeichert wird, kann ich theoretisch JEDE Info für jeden Char in der DB mit neuen Daten überschreiben und damit unbrauchbar machen, was einem Löschen gleichkommt ...
> 3. Es ist rechtlich und technisch ohne Hindernisse (oder Missachtung von Blizzards diesbezüglichen Vorgaben) möglich das Uploaden auf einzelne Char's zu begrenzen und eine Löschfunktion einzubauen ...
> ...



mein post war keinesfalls an der sache vorbei, da ich lediglich der thread-frage geantwortet habe
falls du einen vorschlag zu einer verbesserung des clients hast, bist du hier im falschen thread, nicht ich...
also deine möglichkeiten sind beschränkt, entweder du bringst einen vorschlag in dem dementsprechenden thread,
oder du deinstallierst einfach den client da dir dieses programm nicht deine wünsche erfüllt,
oder aber du machst so weiter und schlägst hier ne riesenwelle die wohl nie was an dem ganzen ändern wird...
welchen weg auch immer du einschlagen wirst,

hf and gl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (15. Juni 2006)

Raistlin-TM schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns einig sein, dass dies so zu machen ist, dann is da ja noch was zu retten ...
> 
> Dann scheinst du nur noch den Start verpasst zu haben:
> Der allgemeine Wunsch war selbst zu bestimmen welche Chars und welche Info angezeigt wird !!!
> ...



Auch wenn du schreist, bekommst du nicht mehr Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (21. Juli 2006)

So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eben alles mal gelesen und von Sodan nochmal erläutern lassen. Was wunsch ist, ist angekommen und wir machen uns n Plan wie wir das am besten und vor allem einfach umsetzen. Es wird was in der Richtung kommen. Nur kann ich noch keinen Zeitpunkt nennen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Japedogg (4. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> So
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dank dem Erlöser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das konnte man sich ja schon nicht mehr antun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

